# netbooks and games....



## chopper (Dec 24, 2008)

i'm hoping to get myself one of these newfangled netbook type thingies after xmas, so that the base pc can be freed up for Mrs Chopper's Photoshop needs while i write myself to fame & glory (yeah, right...). first question: any recommendations?
second question: with no cdrom drive on most of em, how would you go about loading up a few games - i'm thinking something like Football Manager, not some hellish MMORPG. and would they work on a linux platform?

merry xmas all!


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 24, 2008)

USB CD/DVD-R/W, since they come stacked with USB sockets, or pen/thumb drives. Or download, since WiFi is built into all. And most have cable network lead too. And most will come with some on board, my new eeePc 1000 does. Not that they probably class as games, where you're coming from...


----------



## rowengaurd (Feb 13, 2009)

All depends what your you get, games like football manager should -run without a hitch, i wouldn't fancy trying to run soemthing like WOW on it though. Well i see this is a pretty old thread, did you get a Netbook in the end?


----------



## chopper (Feb 13, 2009)

yep, and loving it too. haven't tried to get under the bonnet yet, as far as the OS goes, but Linux doesn't have any bugs that i can see yet.


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 27, 2009)

More spam...

Enjoy!


----------

